# mallard master pro



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Just got mine in the mail. was wondering how it holds up in bad weather. The motor is exposed on top of the decoy. Anyone?


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

I had the same question when I got mine last week. Also, is there an off switch I am not seeing? Seems a pain to have to put the batteries in in the field.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

No switch / you have to put the batteries in and take them out in the field which is a pain in the a$$. I put the last battery in backwards and turn it around when I'm ready to use it. I'm thinking of tying a string to the top cover so that I can find it if I drop it in the swamp. I've used mine a few times and water splashes all over the motor when the decoy is working. The motor holds up just fine. I don't think water on the motor is an issue at all. In cold / freezing conditions I'll have to see. It's a little noisy and I think it might have flared some ducks but I can't be sure just yet. People that own them say they are great and ducks try to land right on top of them. I've yet to see it. Time will tell I guess.

Danny


----------

